# Giuramento di Ippocrate



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

Il giuramento di Ippocrate e' il giuramento che ogni medico presta prima di iniziare la sua professione.

Vale anche per i Neuropisichiatri/psichiatria?


* Abusava delle nipoti,  arrestato da polizia un ventitreenne   Palermo,  giovane scoperto dopo confessione allo psichiatra                             (ANSA)PALERMO, 30 OTT- Un ventitreenne e' stato arrestato  dalla polizia dopo aver confessato ad un neuropsichiatra di  aver abusato di quattro bambine, le sue nipoti. I fatti  risalgono al 2006 e stamattina a Palermo la polizia ha  notificato al giovane un'ordinanza di custodia cautelare ai  domiciliari. Scontera' gli arresti presso una casa di cura.  Le quattro piccole vittime, di tre, sei, sette, e otto anni,  ascoltate dalla polizia, hanno confermato di aver subito  degli abusi da parte dello zio.
* 


Da una parte sono contenta, uno in meno che gira per le strade ... ma il medico?! 

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Ottobre 2007)

Vale anche per loro in quanto loro professione è soltanto una specializzazione - da punto di vista medico, ovviamente. Non so se fanno lo stesso giuramento, però.

Comunque, la cosa è più complessa. Credo che il medico potrà "confessarsi" con altri in questi casi ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Ricerca*

Giuramento moderno
Consapevole dell'importanza e della solennità dell'atto che compio e dell'impegno che assumo,
GIURO:

di esercitare la medicina in libertà e indipendenza di giudizio e di comportamento;

di perseguire come scopi esclusivi la difesa della vita, la tutela della salute fisica e psichica dell'uomo e il sollievo della sofferenza, cui ispirerò con responsabilità e costante impegno scientifico, culturale e sociale, ogni mio atto professionale;

di non compiere mai atti idonei a provocare deliberatamente la morte di un paziente;

di attenermi nella mia attività ai principi etici della solidarietà umana, contro i quali, nel rispetto della vita e della persona non utilizzerò mai le mie conoscenze;

di prestare la mia opera con diligenza, perizia e prudenza secondo scienza e coscienza ed osservando le norme deontologiche che regolano l'esercizio della medicina e quelle giuridiche che non risultino in contrasto con gli scopi della mia professione;

di affidare la mia reputazione esclusivamente alle mie capacità professionali ed alle mie doti morali;

di evitare, anche al di fuori dell'esercizio professionale, ogni atto e comportamento che possano ledere il prestigio e la dignità della professione;

di rispettare i colleghi anche in caso di contrasto di opinioni;

di curare tutti i miei pazienti con eguale scrupolo e impegno indipendentemente dai sentimenti che essi mi ispirano e prescindendo da ogni differenza di razza, religione, nazionalità, condizione sociale e ideologia politica;

di prestare assistenza d'urgenza a qualsiasi infermo che ne abbisogni e di mettermi, in caso di pubblica calamità, a disposizione dell'Autorità competente;

di rispettare e facilitare in ogni caso il diritto del malato alla libera scelta del suo medico tenuto conto che il rapporto tra medico e paziente è fondato sulla fiducia e in ogni caso sul reciproco rispetto;

di osservare il segreto su tutto ciò che mi è confidato, che vedo o che ho veduto, inteso o intuito nell'esercizio della mia professione o in ragione del mio stato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Ottobre 2007)

*osservazione*

Ho ricercato il giuramento.
Penso che tu ti riferisca all'ultimo punto.
Ma io credo che si riferisca alla riservatezza in merito alle patologie e alla modalità attraverso cui sono state contratte (immagino ad esempio a malattie a trasmissione sessuale).
Mi sembra più un punto che tutela la riservatezza piuttosto che un segreto professionale equiparabile a quello di un sacerdote (che è comunque limitato alla confessione).
Non credo che sarebbe etico rispettare la riservatezza e non denunciare un reato.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*

Conoscevo il testo ... la mia domanda era: non vi pare che il medico abbia tradito il giuramento?

Come anche nei preti, hanno il segreto confessionale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Conoscevo il testo ... la mia domanda era: non vi pare che il medico abbia tradito il giuramento?
> 
> Come anche nei preti, hanno il segreto confessionale.


Io no. L'ho cercato per questo.
Non credo che l'abbia tradito in nessun modo.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

Leggo ora:

*SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE* - Sulla vicenda prende posizione la Società italiana di psichiatria, precisando che in merito al segreto professionale, lo psichiatra, come il medico, è tenuto a rispettarlo anche se in situazioni particolari (e in cui si può venire a delineare un pericolo per terzi) sono configurabili delle eccezioni, che lo specialista dovrà naturalmente successivamente giustificare. «Quando cioè ci si trova dinanzi ad un paziente che confessa dei reati, come la pedofilia, l'atteggiamento dello psichiatra è quello di tentare di convincere il soggetto ad ammettere il reato commesso - spiega il presidente della Società italiana di psichiatria, Carmine Munizza - offrendosi magari come "tramite" per denunciare il reato stesso. Si tenta, cioè, di far acquistare al soggetto la consapevolezza della gravità di ciò che ha fatto». Ma quando ciò non è possibile, afferma Munizza, allora «la valutazione resta quella, personale, del professionista. Si tratta cioè di valutare se la confessione del paziente rappresenta o configura una situazione di pericolo immediato o molto probabile per soggetti terzi; in quest'ultimo caso, lo psichiatra può valutare e decidere di segnalare il caso, fermo restando che si assume la responsabilità del proprio atto, che andrà giustificato».

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/07_ottobre_30/pedofilo_palermo_psichiatra.shtml


Volevo ben dire, ora mi e' piu' chiaro.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggo ora:
> 
> *SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE* - Sulla vicenda prende posizione la Società italiana di psichiatria, precisando che in merito al segreto professionale, lo psichiatra, come il medico, è tenuto a rispettarlo anche se in situazioni particolari (e in cui si può venire a delineare un pericolo per terzi) sono configurabili delle eccezioni, che lo specialista dovrà naturalmente successivamente giustificare. «Quando cioè ci si trova dinanzi ad un paziente che confessa dei reati, come la pedofilia, l'atteggiamento dello psichiatra è quello di tentare di convincere il soggetto ad ammettere il reato commesso - spiega il presidente della Società italiana di psichiatria, Carmine Munizza - offrendosi magari come "tramite" per denunciare il reato stesso. Si tenta, cioè, di far acquistare al soggetto la consapevolezza della gravità di ciò che ha fatto». Ma quando ciò non è possibile, afferma Munizza, allora «la valutazione resta quella, personale, del professionista. Si tratta cioè di valutare se la confessione del paziente rappresenta o configura una situazione di pericolo immediato o molto probabile per soggetti terzi; in quest'ultimo caso, lo psichiatra può valutare e decidere di segnalare il caso, fermo restando che si assume la responsabilità del proprio atto, che andrà giustificato».
> 
> ...




nemmeno io avrei avuto le idee chiare nel risponderti...


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*decisioni difficili*

E' sempre problematico sapere come sia giusto compportarsi eticamente ma anche responsabilnente verso chi potrebbe essere danneggiato.  Credo che al di là della legge il segreto debba venire meno di fronte alla eventualità di reato. Se non sbaglio nel paesi anglosassoni è precista proprio questa evenienza, ed i medici possono ricevere ingiunzione di testimonianza.
Comunque il problema è che questo reato è talmente odioso che diventa difficile distinguere la volontarietà dalla malattia..... il destinatario del reato comunque non ha scelta!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' sempre problematico sapere come sia giusto compportarsi eticamente ma anche responsabilnente verso chi potrebbe essere danneggiato.  Credo che al di là della legge il segreto debba venire meno di fronte alla eventualità di reato. Se non sbaglio nel paesi anglosassoni è precista proprio questa evenienza, ed i medici possono ricevere ingiunzione di testimonianza.
> * Comunque il problema è che questo reato è talmente odioso che diventa difficile distinguere la volontarietà dalla malattia.....* il destinatario del reato comunque non ha scelta!!!
> Bruja



... sono d'accordo, per me e' un reato gravissimo verso l'infazia, lo paragono all'omicidio dello spirito ... il mio timore e' se questa notizia freni quelli che cercano una via d'uscita, una cura, che sono consapevoli dell'orrore dell'atto/azione che compiono.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il giuramento di Ippocrate e' il giuramento che ogni medico presta prima di iniziare la sua professione.
> 
> Vale anche per i Neuropisichiatri/psichiatria?
> 
> ...


... il giuramento di Ippocrate non c'entra nulla, relativamente alla questione che esponi... lo psichiatra non è un prete... è un cittadino che è venuto a conoscenza di un REATO GRAVISSIMO... era suo preciso dovere denunciarlo...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il giuramento di Ippocrate non c'entra nulla, relativamente alla questione che esponi... lo psichiatra non è un prete... è un cittadino che è venuto a conoscenza di un REATO GRAVISSIMO... era suo preciso dovere denunciarlo...


Lo penso anch'io. Ho letto la notizia stamattina e non riesco a non pensare a quella bambina di tre anni... e alla famiglia che OVVIAMENTE non si era mai accorta di nulla. Ma come si fa, come si fa...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il giuramento di Ippocrate non c'entra nulla, relativamente alla questione che esponi... lo psichiatra non è un prete... è un cittadino che è venuto a conoscenza di un REATO GRAVISSIMO... era suo preciso dovere denunciarlo...


NO, Ti sbagli.

Il medico e' tunuto al rispettare il segreto professionale salvo casi eccezionali  ... vai a leggerti Repubblica di stamane:

http://www.repubblica.it/2007/10/se.../psichiatra-denuncia/psichiatra-denuncia.html


Buondi'


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Ho letto la notizia stamattina e non riesco a non pensare a quella bambina di tre anni... e alla famiglia che OVVIAMENTE non si era mai accorta di nulla. Ma come si fa, come si fa...


MK stavo riflettendo il caso da un altro punto di vista, medico e paziente ... la bambina? se fossi la madre della piccola lo avrei gia ucciso.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, Ti sbagli.
> 
> Il medico e' tunuto al rispettare il segreto professionale salvo casi eccezionali ... vai a leggerti Repubblica di stamane:
> 
> ...


... ma smettila di sparare cazzate... dai, smettila... sono del mestiere... vuoi insegnarmi il mio lavoro?... ecco-ti il cosdice deontologico del medico... articolo 13:


*art. 13* - Il medico deve serbare il segreto su tutto ciò che gli è stato confidato o che avrà potuto conoscere per ragioni del proprio stato. La rivelazione fatta a scopo di lucro, proprio o altrui, oppure con il fine specifico di arrecare nocumento costituisce aggravante. La rivelazione del segreto è consentita:
a) *se imposta dalla legge* (referti, denunce e certificazioni obbligatorie);
b) se autorizzata dall'interessato una volta edotto sulla opportunità o meno della rivelazione stessa;
c) se richiesta dai legali rappresentanti del minore o dell'incapace nell'interesse degli stessi.
Salvo che per i casi previsti dal punto a) *spetta comunque al medico la valutazione sull'opportunità della deroga*.
La morte del paziente non esime il medico dal dovere del segreto.
Il medico non renderà al Giudice testimonianza su ciò che a lui è stato confidato o è pervenuto a sua conoscenza per ragioni dipendenti dalla sua professione.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma smettila di sparare cazzate... dai, smettila... sono del mestiere... vuoi insegnarmi il mio lavoro?... ecco-ti il cosdice deontologico del medico... articolo 13:
> 
> 
> *art. 13* - Il medico deve serbare il segreto su tutto ciò che gli è stato confidato o che avrà potuto conoscere per ragioni del proprio stato. La rivelazione fatta a scopo di lucro, proprio o altrui, oppure con il fine specifico di arrecare nocumento costituisce aggravante. La rivelazione del segreto è consentita:
> ...


Leggi bene, informati, forse non ha letto bene:


*"E' un caso che sembra destinato a far discutere, per l'inedito squarcio che apre sulla deontologia professionale di un medico rispetto ad un paziente, quello sul quale ha deciso di intervenire il presidente della Società italiana di psichiatria, Carmine Munizza, per puntualizzare che ci sono casi eccezionali che possono dispensare il medico dal segreto professionale. 

"Quando ci si trova dinanzi ad un paziente che confessa dei reati, come la pedofilia - spiega Munizza - l'atteggiamento dello psichiatra è quello di tentare di convincere il soggetto ad ammettere il reato commesso, offrendosi magari come tramite per denunciare il reato stesso. Quando ciò non è possibile, allora la valutazione resta quella, personale, del professionista. Si tratta cioè di valutare se la confessione del paziente rappresenta o configura una situazione di pericolo immediato o molto probabile per soggetti terzi; in quest'ultimo caso, lo psichiatra può valutare e decidere di segnalare il caso, fermo restando che si assume la responsabilità del proprio atto, che andrà giustificato".*


----------



## Iris (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Marì*

Lasciami dire che il caso è stato strumentalmente creato...
Da quel che so io, solo i sacerdoti cattolici, nel nostro ordinamento , sono esentati dal racontare alle autorità giudiziarie, quanto raccolgono in confessionale.
Nel caso del medico..gli estremi per esentarlo dal segreto professionale ci sono tutti.
Mi pare che la diatriba sia un modo per l'Ordine dei medici di difendere se stesso...
la solita vecchia storia...un medico onesto e capace non ha niente da nascondere.
Questo medico ha fatto il suo dovere...se qualcuno  si scaglia contro di lui, credo sia per motivi di salvaguadia di vecchie oligarchie professionali.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggi bene, informati, forse non ha letto bene:
> 
> 
> *"E' un caso che sembra destinato a far discutere, per l'inedito squarcio che apre sulla deontologia professionale di un medico rispetto ad un paziente, quello sul quale ha deciso di intervenire il presidente della Società italiana di psichiatria, Carmine Munizza, per puntualizzare che ci sono casi eccezionali che possono dispensare il medico dal segreto professionale. *
> ...


... sai leggere?... spero di sì... è esattamente il contenuto dell'art. 13... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lasciami dire che il caso è stato strumentalmente creato...
> Da quel che so io, solo i sacerdoti cattolici, nel nostro ordinamento , sono esentati dal racontare alle autorità giudiziarie, quanto raccolgono in confessionale.
> Nel caso del medico..gli estremi per esentarlo dal segreto professionale ci sono tutti.
> Mi pare che la diatriba sia un modo per l'Ordine dei medici di difendere se stesso...
> ...


... ma no, Iris... è la solita Stampa italiana che non informa sui fatti... informa i fatti... giornalai... non giornalisti... tanto per riempire le pagine... figurati, cazzo... ma quale psicoterapeuta non denuncerebbe una cosa simile?... chi potrebbe andare a letto e dormire sonni tranquilli sapendo di poter fermare una cosa simile e di non averlo fatto? Ma stiamo scherzando?... QUALE IDIOTA ANTEPORREBBE IL SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE ALLA VITA DI QUESTE BAMBINE? MA SIAMO TUTTI SCEMI O COSA? DAI MARI', CAVOLO, PENSACI UN MOMENTO! STIAMO PARLANDO DI BEMBINE DALLA VITA DEVASTATA! E TU CHE FAI? TI TRASTULLI CON IL SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE? MA FAMMI IL PIACERE!


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sai leggere?... spero di sì... è esattamente il contenuto dell'art. 13... hi, hi, hi...


E tu sai leggere quando io dico/scrivo:



Mari' ha detto:


> NO, Ti sbagli.
> 
> Il medico e' tunuto al rispettare il segreto professionale* salvo casi eccezionali  ... *vai a leggerti Repubblica di stamane:


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma no, Iris... è la solita Stampa italiana che non informa sui fatti... informa i fatti... giornalai... non giornalisti... tanto per riempire le pagine... figurati, cazzo... ma quale psicoterapeuta non denuncerebbe una cosa simile?... chi potrebbe andare a letto e dormire sonni tranquilli sapendo di poter fermare una cosa simile e di non averlo fatto? Ma stiamo scherzando?... QUALE IDIOTA ANTEPORREBBE IL SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE ALLA VITA DI QUESTE BAMBINE? MA SIAMO TUTTI SCEMI O COSA? DAI MARI', CAVOLO, PENSACI UN MOMENTO! STIAMO PARLANDO DI BEMBINE DALLA VITA DEVASTATA! E TU CHE FAI? TI TRASTULLI CON IL SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE? MA FAMMI IL PIACERE!



Lasciamo perdere.

Non ci capiamo.

Ciaociao.


----------



## Iris (31 Ottobre 2007)

Ci sono medici che antepongono ben altro ai loro doveri professionali...altrimenti non avremmo tante cause in piedi contro cliniche, ospedali, strutture sanitarie, che difendono a spada tratta medici incapaci e colpevoli che hanno compiuto errori imperdonabili. Un povero disgraziato che ha subito cure inadeguate, a difficoltà ottiene equi risarcimenti...
Che la stampa italiana sguazzi nel torbido...senza dubbio...ma il torbido esiste.
Certa magistratura non è meno sporca e connivente di certi medici...
Le storie di cronaca insegnano...purtroppo...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK stavo riflettendo il caso da un altro punto di vista, medico e paziente ... la bambina? se fossi la madre della piccola lo avrei gia ucciso.


Guarda 'sta madre che non si è accorta di nulla eh... Ma possibile? Sai che uno è psicopatico e lo lasci con della bambine?


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda 'sta madre che non si è accorta di nulla eh... Ma possibile? Sai che uno è psicopatico e lo lasci con della bambine?


APPUNTO, anche lei ha le sue colpe.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> APPUNTO, anche lei ha le sue colpe.


Marì hai visto il film "La bestia nel cuore"? E' terribile la scena in cui il padre va a violentare il figlio nella cameretta e la madre fa finta di nulla, china a correggere i compiti dei suoi studenti... Mi viene una rabbia guarda, ma una rabbia...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì hai visto il film "La bestia nel cuore"? E' terribile la scena in cui il padre va a violentare il figlio nella cameretta e la madre fa finta di nulla, china a correggere i compiti dei suoi studenti... Mi viene una rabbia guarda, ma una rabbia...


Si, storia orribile, cazzo ...

E la Mezzogiorno e' bellissima, e' figlia di un mio grande amico ormai scomparso

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanna_Mezzogiorno


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E la Mezzogiorno e' bellissima, e' figlia di un mio grande amico ormai scomparso
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanna_Mezzogiorno


Davvero bellissima, hai ragione. Mi piace molto anche in La finestra di fronte. Buon we a tutte/i... vado che ho un sacco di cose da fare...
Baci e serenità.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Davvero bellissima, hai ragione. Mi piace molto anche in La finestra di fronte. Buon we a tutte/i... vado che ho un sacco di cose da fare...
> Baci e serenità.


Ciao MK.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tu sai leggere quando io dico/scrivo:


... e secondo te questo che era?... un caso di ORDINARIA PEDOFILIA?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci sono medici che antepongono ben altro ai loro doveri professionali...altrimenti non avremmo tante cause in piedi contro cliniche, ospedali, strutture sanitarie, che difendono a spada tratta medici incapaci e colpevoli che hanno compiuto errori imperdonabili. Un povero disgraziato che ha subito cure inadeguate, a difficoltà ottiene equi risarcimenti...
> Che la stampa italiana sguazzi nel torbido...senza dubbio...ma il torbido esiste.
> Certa magistratura non è meno sporca e connivente di certi medici...
> Le storie di cronaca insegnano...purtroppo...


... ma puttana eva è mai possibile che ragioniate con l'utero invece che con la testa?... un medico può sbagliare come qualsiasi altro professionista... ed è giusto che paghi... ma, in Italia, è la magistratura che deve dire chi a torto e chi ha ragione... chi deve pagare e chi deve incassare... poi, tieni conto che in Italia c'è la mafia... sappiamo bene come vengono nominati i primari in Sicilia, vero?... e non solo lì... quindi, il marcio c'è... ma da lì a dover discutere se un medico debba interrompere o meno lo stupro di una bambina in ottemperanza al codice deontologico... ce ne passa... o no?...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e secondo te questo che era?... un caso di ORDINARIA PEDOFILIA?... hi, hi, hi...


ed io cosa avevo scritto nella pagina precedente?


salvo casi eccezionali ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ed io cosa avevo scritto nella pagina precedente?
> 
> 
> salvo casi eccezionali ...


... senti, forse c'è stato un equivoco... non ci siamo capiti... quindi, TU sei d'accordo sul fatto che il medico si sia comportato secondo deontologia?...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma puttana eva è mai possibile che ragioniate con l'utero invece che con la testa?... un medico può sbagliare come qualsiasi altro professionista... ed è giusto che paghi... ma, in Italia, è la magistratura che deve dire chi a torto e chi ha ragione... chi deve pagare e chi deve incassare... poi, tieni conto che in Italia c'è la mafia... sappiamo bene come vengono nominati i primari in Sicilia, vero?... e non solo lì... quindi, il marcio c'è... ma da lì a dover discutere se un medico debba interrompere o meno lo stupro di una bambina in ottemperanza al codice deontologico... ce ne passa... o no?...


Guarda che con il caso De Magistris il panorama dell'Abuso Politico e del Malaffare si e' allargato e punta tutto su Roma, sede Centrale di distribuzione nazionale ... le "coppole" vestono grandi firme oggi.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, forse c'è stato un equivoco... non ci siamo capiti... quindi, TU sei d'accordo sul fatto che il medico si sia comportato secondo deontologia?...


se tu mi avessi letta dall'inizio quando ho scritto: *<Vale anche per i Neuropisichiatri/psichiatria?>*

Vabbuo' ChenChen lasciamo perdere dai ... non serve a niente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> se tu mi avessi letta dall'inizio quando ho scritto: *<Vale anche per i Neuropisichiatri/psichiatria?>*
> 
> Vabbuo' ChenChen lasciamo perdere dai ... non serve a niente.


... io ho letto l'apertura di questa discussione... dove dicevi: "da una parte sono contenta... dall'altra... e il medico?"... sembravi porre la questione della legittimità del suo comportamento... adesso sai che è perfettamente legittimo... basta leggere l'art. 13 del codice deontologico... 

... e non fare la bambina dell'asilo... non ne hai più l'età... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io ho letto l'apertura di questa discussione... dove dicevi: "da una parte sono contenta... dall'altra... e il medico?"... sembravi porre la questione della legittimità del suo comportamento... adesso sai che è perfettamente legittimo... basta leggere l'art. 13 del codice deontologico...
> 
> ... e non fare la bambina dell'asilo... non ne hai più l'età... hi, hi, hi...


ChenChen sei solo un Cafone ricoperto da una grossa scorza di provincialismo ... continuo a compiangerti, ahime'.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma no, Iris... è la solita Stampa italiana che non informa sui fatti... informa i fatti... giornalai... non giornalisti... tanto per riempire le pagine... figurati, cazzo... ma quale psicoterapeuta non denuncerebbe una cosa simile?... chi potrebbe andare a letto e dormire sonni tranquilli sapendo di poter fermare una cosa simile e di non averlo fatto? Ma stiamo scherzando?... *QUALE IDIOTA ANTEPORREBBE IL SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE ALLA VITA DI QUESTE BAMBINE?* MA SIAMO TUTTI SCEMI O COSA? DAI MARI', CAVOLO, PENSACI UN MOMENTO! STIAMO PARLANDO DI BEMBINE DALLA VITA DEVASTATA! E TU CHE FAI? TI TRASTULLI CON IL SEGRETO PROFESSIONALE? MA FAMMI IL PIACERE!


 
non è una provocazione....però forse tu per esperienza diretta puoi rispondere......
quando psicologi o psichiatri sostengono l'esame di abilitazione, c'è il collloquio di deontolgia.....noi studiamo proprio deontologia forense...lascia stare che poi nella vita professionale di ogni giorno ne vedi di schifezze....però la teoria ce la fanno fare....


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non è una provocazione....però forse tu per esperienza diretta puoi rispondere......
> quando psicologi o psichiatri sostengono l'esame di abilitazione, c'è il collloquio di deontolgia.....noi studiamo proprio deontologia forense...lascia stare che poi nella vita professionale di ogni giorno ne vedi di schifezze....però la teoria ce la fanno fare....


... sì, uno psichiatra o uno psicoterapeuta vengono specificatamente formati attraverso un corso di specializzazione della durata di quattro anni e sanno benissimo quali sono i limiti e gli obblighi del loro agire professionale... chiunque, esclusi i degenerati, avrebbero denunciato quel paziente... prima di ogni cosa, viene la tutela di quelle bambine dalla vita rovinata...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ChenChen sei solo un Cafone ricoperto da una grossa scorza di provincialismo ... continuo a compiangerti, ahime'.


... provincialismo?... un _apolide_ come me?... hi, hi, hi... senti, TU hai posto la questione del medico che ha denunciato il paziente pedofilo preoccupandosi di tutelare delle bambine indifese... TU sei stata sorpresa di questa cosa... TU ti sei soffermata a riflettere sul fatto se non si profilasse una violazione del codice deontologico... se non è provincialismo questo!... uno psicoterapeuta ha il DOVERE di preoccuparsi della saluta psichica e fisica di queste bambine e se ha la possibilità di fermare la carneficina DEVE FARLO!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì, uno psichiatra o uno psicoterapeuta vengono specificatamente formati attraverso un corso di specializzazione della durata di quattro anni e sanno benissimo quali sono i limiti e gli obblighi del loro agire professionale... chiunque, esclusi i degenerati, avrebbero denunciato quel paziente... prima di ogni cosa, viene la tutela di quelle bambine dalla vita rovinata...


ho vergogna a dirlo, anche perchè ho sempre pensato che, sebbene la legge sia falalce, perchè fallaci sono gli uomini che la interpretano e la applicano, con la buona volontà si potesse risolvere tutto, anche in merito alla certezza della pena ed ai fini cui la stessa deve tendere......ma spero che questo "laureato"....(non medico, la medicina è la cosa più bella che esista)......viva tormentato dai rimorsi......e poco cristiano e nulla ha a che vedere con la legge....macchissenefotte.......ops....scusate....l'espressione eccessivamente aulica


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ho vergogna a dirlo, anche perchè ho sempre pensato che, sebbene la legge sia *falalce,* perchè fallaci sono gli uomini che la interpretano e la applicano, con la buona volontà si potesse risolvere tutto, anche in merito alla certezza della pena ed ai fini cui la stessa deve tendere......ma spero che questo "laureato"....(non medico, la medicina è la cosa più bella che esista)......viva tormentato dai rimorsi......e poco cristiano e nulla ha a che vedere con la legge....macchissenefotte.......ops....scusate....l'espressione eccessivamente aulica


ops....fallace


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... provincialismo?... un _apolide_ come me?... hi, hi, hi... senti, TU hai posto la questione del medico che ha denunciato il paziente pedofilo preoccupandosi di tutelare delle bambine indifese... TU sei stata sorpresa di questa cosa... TU ti sei soffermata a riflettere sul fatto se non si profilasse una violazione del codice deontologico... se non è provincialismo questo!... uno psicoterapeuta ha il DOVERE di preoccuparsi della saluta psichica e fisica di queste bambine e se ha la possibilità di fermare la carneficina DEVE FARLO!


Non hai capito un tubo. Ma non e' colpa tua ... sei in piena crisi di "scioccaggine" ... quindi mi allontano per la mia sicurezza ed igiene mentale.

E per oggi (?) chiudo con te.

OK?


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non hai capito un tubo. Ma non e' colpa tua ... sei in piena crisi di "scioccaggine" ... quindi mi allontano per la mia sicurezza ed igiene mentale.
> 
> E per oggi (?) chiudo con te.
> 
> OK?


Il giuramento di Ippocrate e' il giuramento che ogni medico presta prima di iniziare la sua professione.

Vale anche per i Neuropisichiatri/psichiatria?


*Abusava delle nipoti, arrestato da polizia un ventitreenne Palermo, giovane scoperto dopo confessione allo psichiatra (ANSA)PALERMO, 30 OTT- Un ventitreenne e' stato arrestato dalla polizia dopo aver confessato ad un neuropsichiatra di aver abusato di quattro bambine, le sue nipoti. I fatti risalgono al 2006 e stamattina a Palermo la polizia ha notificato al giovane un'ordinanza di custodia cautelare ai domiciliari. Scontera' gli arresti presso una casa di cura. Le quattro piccole vittime, di tre, sei, sette, e otto anni, ascoltate dalla polizia, hanno confermato di aver subito degli abusi da parte dello zio.
*

... queste frasi, le ho, forse, scritte io?... "ma il medico"?... e il giuramento d'Ippocrate?... il medico che cosa?... Ippocrate cosa?... sono tre ore che ti sto spiegando che denunciando il paziente pedofilo il medico non ha fatto altro che il suo dovere... _deontologico_... riesci a capirlo oppure no?...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non hai capito un tubo. Ma non e' colpa tua ... sei in piena crisi di "scioccaggine" ... quindi mi allontano per la mia sicurezza ed igiene mentale.
> 
> E per oggi (?) chiudo con te.
> 
> OK?


.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> .


... guarda che tra soli quattro anni sei da _geriatria_... non ti mettono più in _medicina generale_... hi, hi, hi... scherzo dai!

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non hai capito un tubo. Ma non e' colpa tua ... sei in piena crisi di "scioccaggine" ... quindi mi allontano per la mia sicurezza ed igiene mentale.
> 
> E per oggi (?) chiudo con te.
> 
> OK?


.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> .


... in ogni caso, non _pre_-occuparti: i geriatri, come i medici di medicina generale, sono tenuti al rispetto del codice... _deonto_-logico... hi, hi, hi... 

... sei di una simpatia unica... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non hai capito un tubo. Ma non e' colpa tua ... sei in piena crisi di "scioccaggine" ... quindi mi allontano per la mia sicurezza ed igiene mentale.
> 
> E per oggi (?) chiudo con te.
> 
> OK?


.


----------

